# Rough Collie Skirts - prevent matting



## Jathomasjk (Nov 29, 2012)

I have a rough collie and am aware that she is susceptible to matting behind her ears, in her armpits and elbows, and her skirts. Her skirts seem to by dry right now (she just had her first bath - the rest of her coat seems fine). Although I am trying to be diligent, her skirts had pretty big mats last weekend (I cried) and was able to get them out carefully with a furminator while my husband gave her peanut butter. 

Is there anything I can treat her skirts with that will help prevent mats but NOT need to washed out and NOT make them dirty or greasy?

Finally, I have read mixed opinions as to whether I should mist her coat for general brushing. Opinions?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you use a conditioner after you shampooed? If not, that may explain the dryness. Using a force dryer to completely dry the coat after baths would help a lot with coat maintenance as well, since you could blow out most of the undercoat.

I would lightly mist the coat with either a conditioning spray or a diluted leave-in conditioner. A furminator really isn't your best choice for a collie. A simple pin brush would probably be my brush of choice for everyday maintenance. Then a comb to check for any tangles leftover. And a slicker for getting out any stubborn tangles, or to line brush and get out more undercoat.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

All coats should be misted lightly during brushing. Dry brushing causes breakage, and coat damage, which then leads to more matting because of the damaged coat. I am not sure what areas you are referring to when you say "skirts" but any area that is matting is simply because the undercoat is not being removed, and the coat not being thoroughly brushed and combed/raked, to the skin, often enough.

Yes, get rid of the Furminator. A useless tool on a longcoated breed, and using it will just cause tons of coat damage, which causes more matting. A hard, curved slicker, and a rake or wide tooth metal comb are going to be your best friends. Separate the coat with your hand, and brush and comb to the skin, over every square inch of the dog in order to keep her matt free. Professional grooming every 3 months will help keep up with the coat also, but brushings at home should be at least weekly.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, the Furminator is not your friend with a long-coated breed! It's nothing more than a #40 clipper blade on a handle. A #40 is what vets use for surgical prep. So, you can see why it would cause damage to the coat.

On my Borzoi, I use a pin bush, a Greyhound comb, and a shedding rake. I ALWAYS use a grooming spray (it's a detangler, and prevents static). I don't typically use a conditioner when I bathe, but a Collie's coat is harsher than a Borzoi's, so you probably need to. And a High velocity dryer is your friend! They are not cheap, but it's SO worth it!


----------

